

Ask HN: What's a good place to work in Toronto? - devonoel

Hoping to move to Toronto within the next month or so, but I&#x27;m not really sure where to focus my job search efforts.  I&#x27;m looking to work in web development, preferably at a startup or smaller company.<p>Anyone have any suggestions?
======
jerkoffTO
idearebel, bnotions ?

~~~
devonoel
BNOTIONS seems cool, I'll hound them for a while. Thanks.

